# I'm curious, do your fluffs wear clothes all the time?



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

If you know me, you know I don't put clothes on my fluffs. Well Ru might wear a sweater when it is really cold. But Mimmer would get so tangled I wouldn't risk it. I just wonder...do your kids wear clothes all the time, or only when they go out..or pose for pictures? Do the dresses get dirty when you take them for a walk? 
On the other hand, my dogs like to sit in my bedroom while I shower...and I swear that they are appalled and disgusted when they see all that icky old skin... :yucky: I try to spare them, but sometimes they see ME without clothes...:shocked: I fear it scares them.:yucky::smtease:

Seriously though, do your fluffs wear clothes all the time?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I had only Lacie, I was not working and I would dress her every day. She loves, loves, loves to get dressed up. I had her in long coat and actually cut her down so that she could wear clothes without problems.

By the time Tilly joined us, I was working and would only dress them on the weekend, then I was off for about 3 months recuperating from cancer treatment and surgery and again dressed both of them daily.

I'm back working and now I only dress them when we're going out someplace or if I'm doing pictures. I have armoires (3) full of clothes that seldom get worn.

Mine seldom get their outfits dirty.

And -- in the winter, I tend to dress them more often -- even when I'm at work, because I keep the temp in my house low (turn the heat down) when I'm at the office and they sometimes get cold -- especially Secret.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo wears clothes only around 1-2 days a week or if it's a special occasion.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter tends to wear clothes only for special occassions and in the winter when its cold he will usually wear a sweater during the day if we are going out because we too keep the heat down a little.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My kids only wear clothes if we have company or it's an occassion...or if it's cold out. Otherwise they are nekked pups...:blush:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> My kids only wear clothes if we have company or it's an occassion...or if it's cold out. Otherwise they are nekked pups...:blush:



LOL those nekked pups are sooooooooooo less nekked than weee pees are when we are nekked.

Truth is MiMi only wears bows for special occasions, or when we are going out on the town. Because even bows wreak havoc on her incredibly beautiful hair.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

In the summer, my girls are mostly naked.:HistericalSmiley:The rest of the year, they do wear clothes and love them. Dresses are for special occasions and for showing off, but sweaters, tanks, nighties, hoodies, and coats are necessary where I live. It gets very cold in the winter and we turn the heat down at night. My girls get cold, easily. Most of the clothing that I have cause little, if any matting. You can get them lined. I usually keep the hair on their bodies short, with it being long on the legs and everywhere else.


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

I just had Daisy cut to a shorter length to accommodate clothes and her harnesses. She really likes wearing clothes. I don't dress her every day, but she usually will where her harnesses around the house. She will probably have more clothes than me by the time her first birthday rolls around!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wellllllll...........ahemmm....wellll.............yes. Cosy wears clothes all the time.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Cosy said:


> Wellllllll...........ahemmm....wellll.............yes. Cosy wears clothes all the time.


Oh Britt, I adore you!...you and Cosy. But what about you? Do YOU wear clothes ALL the time. Has Cosy ever seen you nekked? :shocked: Please forgive me for laughing, but hello, the prettiest wittle bitch in the history of the universe and her mom, just has to bring great big smiles to our faces. You should take a porn shot of Cosy without clothes to shock us all. How about it?:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow...I can't believe I typed "where" instead of "wear". Lol


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wheww..I thought you were going to say post a pic of me nekkid. Now THAT would get me banned in a hurry! LOL!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smootch::wub:Okay, the day we signed up to this forum, we admitted to the world that we were just a little bit wackey. So, I don't have clothes for my MiMi, but I keep her coat looking like a show dog. To what end? She is spayed. She is over weight. She is not a show dog...but I keep brushing, conditioning, doing everything in my power to keep her beautiful. Why? Because I love beauty. I love the amazing beauty of Maltese dogs. All the pretty girls dressed up in pretty clothes are adorable. All the pretty girls or boys in long coats are gorgeous. All the sweeties with cute haircuts are just too cute for words. I just love Malts. Nekked, dressed all purty. Long hair..short hair..puppy cuts, Korean cuts....even totally shabby. I love them one and all.:wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Cosy said:


> Wheww..I thought you were going to say post a pic of me nekkid. Now THAT would get me banned in a hurry! LOL!



:yahoo:I can't stop laughing. But, honestly how funny is it that we are terrified at human naked...:yucky: bodies? That is why I think our poor fluffs must be terrified when they walk into the bathroom when we exit the shower.:w00t:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm happy it's almost fall, so I can start dressing my cuties again!
They always wear jackets in the autumn outside.
It makes me smile to see them all cosy in their jackets.
Inside I'll put tshirts & tanks on the girls in the winter.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Bibu wears clothes for necessity during the winter. During the summer month....yes month...because summer lasts only about a month here, I try to keep him as naked as he can be! I think I owe that to him for all the months he has to wear clothes, not by choice. However, he really loves wearing clothes. Infact, since we moved to ND I've had to buy so much clothes for the wintertime (sweaters, onesies, jammies, coats, scarves, beanie hats, boots...you name it!) and I just don't have anymore space for it! My DH was so cute the other day when he said, "Now that we're getting Kissy, and she's a girl, I can only imagine how much clothes we're going to need to have for 2 dogs! I better start drawing up a little armoire or something for them!!!!" :HistericalSmiley: So now he's in the process of designing a fluff armoire (he's pretty excited about it and keeps asking me my opinion)! I love how mommy thinks about keeping them warm and buying them clothes and daddy thinks about where to store all their stuff! :HistericalSmiley: At least it makes him an active part of their "spoiled maltese" lives in his own way! :wub:

As far as Bibu seeing us nekked when we get out of the shower, he loooooves to lick our calves and feet when we get out!!! :HistericalSmiley: Mommy and daddy love it because his little warm tongue feels so good on our cold skin in the winter.....:w00t: I know, we're crazy! But....at least I know we're not alone! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think you can go two ways with Malts. You can go with full coat, in which case you will not want to do clothes due to matting (as you noted). Or you can go with a cute puppy cut and do some cute outfits for fun. Of my three, Truffles is the only one that will put up with dressing up. Franks will on occasion wear a tee shirt, and Lola acts like you are killing her if you try to dress her up. Now, they all like their vests that we use for walking, but there is the association with getting to go for a walk when the vest comes out.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Only for photography and certain occasions.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Neither of my two wear clothes at all anymore, aside from a winter coat if they will be outside for more than 1 minute. In the winter, I only put a coat on them if it is incredibly cold outside, snowing when they go out, or if the snow is really deep and we haven't shoveled their spot out yet.

I used to dress London up all the time other than at night but she never tolerated it very well. Preston was fine as a puppy being dressed up, but it has been so long now that he would probably be upset if I threw a shirt on him.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I only dress them when we go to Charleston for pet things like costume contests. At the last one we attended, I had Frankie in cammo, little cammo vest and little cammo hat (BTW it's impossible to find a little tiny plastic gun). I thought he was a ******* hunter, the judge decided he was Rambo. Go figure. Regardless, he didn't win and he was really cute, too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I dress Matilda and Miss Bow in clothes all the time when we are at a RV park ( winter), but when we are at our house, (summer)I only do it when we go out


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well Brit and I are in the minority I guess. Mine are dressed almost all the time. It's funny because mine look 'funny' to me when they aren't dressed. At Pat's Puppy Party it was too warm for them to be dressed and it wasn't super sunny that I needed to worry about sunburn. I keep looking at those pics and think how odd they looked without clothes on. :blush:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rudy has quite the collection of shirts (all very manly, of course B)), but the second I put a shirt on him he instantly calms down and goes to sleep. So now we just wear them when it's cold at night time, or if he is being extra bratty and needs some encouragement to calm down. I wish he would enjoy wearing them though! I sure do enjoy buying them!

Mimi is just gorgeous without clothes!! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a few things for Lola, mainly just for the colder weather though, she is usually naked :blush: She has a couple of dresses to dress up in for photos, and one a couple just to be cozy and warm. I like to dress her up in fun harnesses though to go out in. :thumbsup:

Penny so far only has one dress. It is pretty cute, but in full coat she just mats, when I shave down her body, probably when it gets very wet, then I will buy some more cute little cozies for her. Again she has a couple of darling dress style harnesses though.

They both love wearing clothes. Very girly girl. I think they look more cute in clothes, the smaller they are.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

I only let them wear dress when I want to bring them out to somewhere nice like pet friendly restaurant. If its only just for a walk or take a stroll I wont bother dressing them up. My fluffs know that wear dress means get to go outside for fun xD

and of course if both are in long coat, I will brush them straightaway once I reach home and took out the dress


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni has sweaters and coats and only wears them if he is cold. He is dressed in his nice white "coat" at all times. Naked would be if I shaved him bald from head to toe. I believe in my pets being as comfortable as they can be, and I don't think that is with human clothes on.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper and the Squeege have way too long hair for clothes of any kind...mat city. But I love looking at all the cute fluffs with those wonderful little vestments on!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

almitra said:


> Pepper and the Squeege have way too long hair for clothes of any kind...mat city. But I love looking at all the cute fluffs with those wonderful little vestments on!


Sandra, I always knew I loved you, but now I know why...you just wrote "vestments" Vestments...something I would say...you, me and Willy S.:wub:


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

My shih tzu, Tia - female - actually LOVES to get dressed. My husband and son didn't believe until I took out a sweater for her and she ran to me, sat at my feet and pushed her head through it. Now they are believers. Boo, not wanting to ever go without anything Tia has, now likes to get dressed himself - of course only in manly little sweaters and fleece....peer pressure is sometimes a good thing!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Sandra, I always knew I loved you, but now I know why...you just wrote "vestments" Vestments...something I would say...you, me and Willy S.:wub:


Yup, we be the home team, girlfriend! :thumbsup:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany doesn't wear clothes too often, mostly for special occasions. In the winter, she wears a coat when I take her outside.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey only wears a sweater or coat when it's too cold for her (very rare in Southern California!).


----------

